# x850xt issue



## mohammedcandy1212 (Sep 11, 2006)

hi i have got new x850 xt card and its stock oc and cooler and i dont want to over clock it so when i go in to css(game) and i check my temperture its about 90c omg so  i download atti tool and set my fan speed as flowes :








so is it ok to set them like that ? would it blow the fan?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice topic title.

You should be able to increase fanspeed without any problems. You could also check if the airflow in your case is sufficient and if the cooler is mounted correctly.


----------



## mohammedcandy1212 (Sep 11, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Nice topic title.
> 
> You should be able to increase fanspeed without any problems. You could also check if the airflow in your case is sufficient and if the cooler is mounted correctly.





how ? im new to oc and ati tool


----------



## Konky (Sep 11, 2006)

what is with temperature below 40°? i never tried a setting without starting at minimum temp 

Your current settings at least make sure your fan is at 100% way before reaching 80°C.
Sooooo, if you reach 90°C this means that you are not able to get the heat amount off.
The big question is: when does it really stop, and is 90° too much for you ?

My experience is that you will have a hard time overclocking at high temperatures, below 75° higher clocks are possible.
Also i just feel bad when components are so f*cking hot, they will die earlier and the whole pc might suffer from that.

You should check your airflow within the tower, maybe you can optimise the environment temperature (the colder the air that your card is supplied with, the more effective it can cool)


----------



## charlespayne (Sep 11, 2006)

hi i know this is a diff topic but im just woundering if anyone know where i can find the spec for a computer called Tiny S31 as i checked on the internet and i just get stuff like tiny flowers and such.


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2006)

Konky I think you should read this
http://forums.techpowerup.com/announcement.php?f=14


----------

